
Net-Worth Obsession - wallflower
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/16/magazine/16Worth-t.html
======
WestCoastJustin
200k in the bank is nothing in sneeze at. Not to take away from his financial
success but he is 32 and still living at home! Personally, I don't think I'd
_ever_ trade money for the freedom and fraternization that can happen when you
leave home and start spending money :)

hmmm.. maybe that's why I'm 28 with $1900 in the bank! Ouch. Reading stories
like this make me a little jealous but at the same time it seems like life
might be passing this guy by. He might not be travelling, meeting girls, or
enjoying life. I just don't see the goal is saving everything for this
"future" date..

~~~
joevandyk
You can't travel, enjoy life, or meet girls while living with your parents?

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Sure you can ;) Just not the sleazy kind! haha.

Really thought, I think there is something to be said for branching out on
your own without living with your parents. The experiences that come with
dealing with day to day issues on your own are invaluable. Who knows maybe he
is really making the most of it -- he is on nytimes.com after all.

I can tell you one thing. I'm not going to wake up when I'm 40 and think..
Man, I really wish I would have lived with my parents till I was 35 and saved
every penny I had to buy this house.

I don't think he can say the same.

------
tbrooks
My favorite cartoon on net worth:

[http://www.taylorbrooks.org/wp-
content/uploads/2009/05/homel...](http://www.taylorbrooks.org/wp-
content/uploads/2009/05/homelessnetworth.gif)

------
CoachRufus87
most folks have 200k in debt & 2k in the bank, thus forcing some of them to
live at home.

Generation Debt.

------
vaksel
I don't see why he is still living with his parents if he pays $700 a mo to
them in rent for a room.

For that amount he can get a few roommates and live on his own.

I wonder if he calls his parents his roommates like that programmer guy from
grandma's boy movie

------
TotlolRon
NET WORTH $201,000 INCOME $65,000 AGE 32

Getting a life - Priceless.

